# Is your poodle a one person dog..or do they have a favorite?



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Stella wants to be my shadow..she is always where I am...she goes wild when I come home..she is very attached to me...BUT she likes to sit with my husband at night on the sofa and get loved up by him more than by me! She also likes to sleep near him on the bed..she will spoon his legs. I can invite her to sit with me on the sofa and she will go to sit with my husband...lol Unless I leave the room...then she follows me. Its an interesing mix of love and devotion. What about your dogs?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris is my dog, she will follow me everywhere given half a chance, and if I leave the room, even if being petted or cuddled by someone else, will choose to go with me.

Unless Jak comes along. Then she loves him. lol! Though even though she will do nearly anything for 'her' Jak, she has also shown that given the choice, she'll leave Jak to come and find me again (anyone remember that 'agility' video of Paris? Case in point. lol!!!)


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Desmond reacts more excitedly to other people and guests than me, but ultimately he is closest with me. He gets SO happy when I play with him and just loves being with his mommy. He is most loyal to me, and responds best about training (and really anything... I'm his mom and he knows to listen to me because I mean business. I wish he'd listen to his "grandma" and "uncles" too though lol) Also, I get the best cuddles.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

well, given my severe disabilities, it's only logical that Llama loves my mom the best, as the latter feeds her and everything. as for Vlada, it seems that she loves both of us equally. she's just not as dramatic as Llama.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel listens to me and responds best on training when I am the one who's giving him the command. He follows me from room to room. He sleeps and sits near me. He waits for me at the door around the time I get off work (he doesn't wait for his papa). He does go to the door and meet up his papa when he comes back but he's not as excited. He's closest to me, then his grandpa, then papa.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Penny follows me everywhere! She does get very excited when we have guests but she will quickly refocus to me.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I rather wish Poppy was a little less devoted - if I leave her with other people she will mither for ages before settling. She seems to be better when she is at home - perhaps because she knows from experience that I do eventually always come back to her here. We have at last got to the point where she does not ALWAYS follow me from room to room - just usually! She is happy to play and cuddle with family and other visitors, but as I live alone she is rather over attached to me.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Betty Jo is my shadow and follows me around. That said she loves to play with my husband and loves all the family. Not to mention she def. thinks all people out there are just waiting to pet her. But if I leave the room she'll follow me. She either waits at the bathroom door or comes in and joins me. 

Jenny likes to hang out with me too and comes to me for protection when she's ready for some quiet time. That said she jumps up and cuddles with anyone. Her tail is non-stop when she meets people. She has adopted my oldest son's room as her own. He has a kids tent with blankets and pillows set up in it for her. So she is def. a family dog for sure.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, all 3 of my dogs are very devoted to me, since I am the one that does everything with them, HOWEVER, Cricket is obsessed with me, and shadows everything I do. If I get up, she gets up. If I leave the room, so does she. If I go to bed, so does she. She loves my husband and my kids, but I am her woman! LOL! Clover pretty much is a free spirit and is friendly to everyone. She just wants to be free and RUN RUN RUN! She is not a huge cuddler, she would rather play. Ace is a big lover. He loves everyone he meets, and is friendly and affectionate to all. His signature thing is just sauntering up to you and placing his head on your lap, leg etc and just staying in that position until you pet him! LOL! He tends to follow me around too, but will follow others if they give him attention. He also follows Cricket around. They are two peas in a pod. It's really neat to see how different their personalities are, and how they interact!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We got in Beau in part to be my now 14-year-old daughter's companion. Beau had other ideas. Although he's affectionate to her and everyone else in the family, he's my dog, no doubt about that. He follows me everywhere, cries when I leave the house, and goes a little crazy with joy when I come home. He's lying curled up right now, keeping an eye on me to make sure I don't get into any trouble. Such a lovey boy . . .


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley is MY dog!  I saved up for months to buy him, i trained him, he is in my name, he is my dog. He adores my family though which is great!! He will choose to leave the room with me though without being called even if someone is petting him. I am clearly his favorite, which is why i got him!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

All my spoos worship the ground I walk on I can not make a move without them even if I try its like the have a sixth sense,if they a completely sacked out and I'm on the couch before my foot hits the ground their all up looking at me Hey where are we going? They do love my husband and son but the minute I move they are there, my faithful pack I LOVE my Poodles!!!!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

All three dogs are MY dogs, that's all there is to it. But especially so my little Havanese who has the worst separation anxiety (poor baby). They love my hubby, especially Brandy who loves to cuddle up next to him, or should I say on top of him, to watch tv. But as soon as I leave the room, they all follow me.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Vasco is fickle ... sometimes I'm his favourite and sometimes it's my SO. Usually I do most of the care, and I definitely do most of the training, so he ends up being "my" dog. I was away over Christmas though, and he and my SO were on their own together, and when I got back he was my SO's dog. He's actually happiest when both of us are in the same room, and he doesn't have to try to keep tabs on two people at the same time.

Funny, though .... he's very interested in houseguests, and would sleep with them if I let him, but not interested at all in people we meet in the park.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda is definitely a mummy's boy. He cuddles me the most and get most excited when I get home but he still cuddles steve a little. He is really not interested in other people at all though and wont go up to strangers unless he HAS to. He does like my mum though.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My dogs only tolerate other people but they LISTEN to me. My males are more devoted to me than my females. I have trained them all and I am the primary feeder and cook for them....so they adore their mummy


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

todd adores me will be with me no matter whos around... but lotties not so much shes quite happy to get attention of anyone


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Jake is definitely my dog. He likes to meet new people and visit other people- as long as I am around. I left him at my inlaws' house for a few hours the other day while we went to get dinner (we go there several times a week so he can play with their beagles- so he knows them well). My husband's brother got there while we were gone (he hasn't met Jake yet). When my mil tried to get him out to meet them, he panicked and hid until she opened his crate door again, and then he went back inside. Pitiful, I know. I returned a little bit later and out he came- prancing around to say hello to everyone.

He's the same as far as being crated goes- if I'm not in the same room, he will lay quietly in his crate. As soon as I show back up, he puts up a fuss until I let him come sit with me. It doesn't matter to him if other people are in the room- he will stay totally quiet until he hears me. 

That being said, he is extremely well behaved for such a young puppy. We've been out of town with my mom for several days, and she was extremely impressed with how well behaved he was (she isn't a dog person at all).


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Olie is a free love kind of dog. Once he knows you enough. 

Suri is a one owner dog and thats me. She is beyond faithful to me  Sometimes she follows me so much I have to tell her to go lay down and she pouts off and makes me feel bad.......so I go love on her:2in1: She will however stray if your willing to give her good rubs and in this case she doesn't even need to know you that well as long as your in her home.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus knows I'm his mommy. He follows me EVERYWHERE and has a fit when I'm gone. I try to bring him with me everywhere to, so he's very attached. He is standoffish towards new people and men (well boys in general, young or older). Atticus also likes my mom though but I'm the definite favorite. He also LOVES my sister's baby and she loves him, she walks through the house calling himm telling hes a good boy and how hes so cute and kisses him (its the CUTEST thing ever).


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Jäger loves all people (and dogs) and does the butt wiggle for anyone who as much as looks at him, and he adores my husband, but he's MY dog for sure. He follows me around the house, everywhere I go, he goes. He will do that to my husband, too, but only if I'm not home, LOL. If we are all in the same room and my husband gets up and walks out, Jäger stays with me. If I get up and walk out, he follows me. Such a little mama's boy and I love it.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

It's just Lilith and me in my house, so clearly she's most strongly bonded to me. 

She is, however, also quite attached to my neighbors, who have a wonderful way with animals and are also quite attached to _her_ (they are waiting to move to a new place before they get their own much-desired dog). If I'm late at work I know I'll find Lilith in the neighbor's apartment when I get back, and she runs up to their door expecting to be let in as if it were her own. 

She also loves my housekeeper and the security guards at our building (especially 1 guard who adores her and plays with her until he wears himself out). If I'm ignoring her too long, Lilith will wander outside and I'll find her later sleeping at the feet of the security guard.

So I wouldn't call her a '1-person' dog per se, but she is undoubtably my dog.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan loves me, I have no doubt about it, he likes to be with me all of the time. Like Amy I live alone with Finn and my 3 cats, so they all are bonded to me. 

BUT.... when my sister comes over, Finnegan goes absolutely CRAZY!!!!!!!!!! He just can't get enough of her. He dances around the room on his hind legs with his mouth open and his tongue hanging out and his whole body quivering. He jumps on her when she is standing and all over her when she sits down. She encouraged him when he was little, so now she has to live with the big 60lb red guy smothering her!

But seriously, the day I brought Finnegan home I stopped at my sisters so that she could meet him. She had just lost her beloved cat to a ruptured bladder and she was beyond devastated. When I brought Finnegan in she just started crying and sat cross-legged on the floor hugging him to her and kissing his face. I believe that at that very moment she earned his heart and he believes that is his responsibility for life to love her and make her happy. 

It just made me love him even more for his beautiful, caring soul.


----------

